
Beer Can Be a Better Pain Reliever Than Tylenol - uladzislau
http://lifehacker.com/beer-can-be-a-better-pain-reliever-than-tylenol-1794934661
======
WheelsAtLarge
Boos instead of Tylenol, sounds good until you start to decide that a 6 pack
is a good cure for a headache.

